# Ridgid Tools



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

I just went to the store and bought a Ridgid spade, and bull-nose shovel. While comparing the Ridgid to other brands, Ridgid is quite clearly superior to the other brands the Home Depot carries. I have been a Ridgid fan for many years, especially their plumbing tools. I have been using a 24v cordless kit for over two years now with no problems. But, I am starting to notice that they make a lot of different quality tools, outside of the plumbing market. Although it is the Home Depot that carries most of the tools, I have yet to be let down by them. Just wanted to put that out there to see what others thought.

On a side note, the spade is also taller than the one I have on the van. Might be nice to have the next time I am digging more than 3 feet deep.


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

I have a few Ridgid pipe cutters, good quality. I like their channel locks too, though I did recently break a pair which was replaced no questions asked. I hear their cordless batteries are junk.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Yea if you have Ridgid Cordless Batteries without a lifetime guarantee you are screwed... :whistling2:

Cause yea they do suck...


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

I have a Ridgid billduke and spade shovel. They have been real quality for the last 6 months.


----------

